# A CASE to be made of...



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 13, 2010)

I design and make many different "style" of pen cases. Probably make more "flats" than what I actually turn as pens. No two(2) pens that I make are alike. I like "unique" artwork and have never aspired to mass produce. In saying that, I've recently made multiple pen cases in order to keep my cases 'affordable' for my customers. Don't really sell cases as much as I like to include them with my pen sales. It just does not seem right to sell a pen that you have 'hand made' and then go and offer an 'off the shelf' box. In an effort to find a balance between truly one-of-1kind pen cases and hand made cases, this is my idea of a compromise.


----------



## barkisini (Mar 13, 2010)

Original and nicely done...a very nice touch for your customers!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool cases! Double use - display and protect - nice idea.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 13, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Cool cases! Double use - display and protect - nice idea.




Thanks, Chris. I like your slogan. "Cool cases! Double use - display and protect ". Has a nice marketing jingle to it.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice looking cases, very unique


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I would copyright that design before the Chinese see it! They will steal you design, knock it off and sell it for $4. Very nicely done!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice looking boxes and great idea, Peter.  One question...what keep the top from flipping up when it is in the closed position?  If you have the pen inside and you turn the box upside down, does the flip up open?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 13, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Nice looking boxes and great idea, Peter.  One question...what keep the top from flipping up when it is in the closed position?  If you have the pen inside and you turn the box upside down, does the flip up open?



Thanks Curtis. The box does not have a clasp to keep it securely closed if turned upside down. I suppose that I could put a mini-dowel "pin" throgh the side and thereby prevent mishaps.


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 13, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Thanks Curtis. The box does not have a clasp to keep it securely closed if turned upside down. I suppose that I could put a mini-dowel "pin" throgh the side and thereby prevent mishaps.


Or what about these? The 1/4 " size! http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=32065&cat=1,42363,42348


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 13, 2010)

Mack, the magnets are a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 13, 2010)

Smart looking pen boxes Peter, I thought I saw that you had done some similar to those with a dovetailed top, and a finger grab on the plain side. Nice boxes anyway!!


----------



## angboy (Mar 13, 2010)

Great pen cases Peter! Yep, very individualized so that even if you don't make them as "unique" as many of your pen boxes, people would still know they aren't getting a mass produced box.


----------



## FrankG (Mar 13, 2010)

If the top and sides are part of a sliding dovetail, no problem with "flipping."


----------



## louie68 (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you still offering these boxes if so, how much are they?


----------

